#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  << Opmerkingen / Vragen Nieuwe Forum >>

## admin

Plaats hier je vragen en opmerkingen over het nieuwe forum.

----------


## joe

wat kan je met dat vriende/negeerlijstje doen??

----------


## admin

http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo..._buddy_explain

----------


## joe

thanks ......................

----------


## philippepoppe

Ik heb inmiddels een 'foutje' ontdekt in het nieuwe forum.
Posts die ik reeds gelezen had, en die ook als gelezen stonden gemarkeerd op het oude forum, staan nu plots weer als ongelezen.

Dit is niet echt een groot probleem, maar echt handig is toch anders!

Mvg,

Philippe Poppe

----------


## admin

Dat is niet op te lossen helaas.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Waar is het "actieve onderwerpen" overzicht gebleven? Ik kan alleen de nieuwe berichten opvragen en daarin staan alle nieuwe berichten. Leuk en aardig maar in al die geluidsonzin ben ik natuurlijk absoluut niet geinteresseerd  :Smile:  Valt dat op de een of andere manier weer te groeperen ofzo?

----------


## DjFlo

Ja idd ik mis de recente onderwerpen ook. Was toch net iets overzichtelijker met de catogorie erbij.

Maar ziet er volgens mij best redelijk uit natuurlijk altijd ff wennen

groeten

floris

----------


## theo

Vond ik veel overzichtelijker en lekkerder lezen.
 :Frown:  misschien nog effe wennen  :Confused:

----------


## admin

> Waar is het "actieve onderwerpen" overzicht gebleven? Ik kan alleen de nieuwe berichten opvragen en daarin staan alle nieuwe berichten. Leuk en aardig maar in al die geluidsonzin ben ik natuurlijk absoluut niet geinteresseerd  Valt dat op de een of andere manier weer te groeperen ofzo?



Voordat er meer van dezelfde reacties komen  :Wink:  : deze issue komt op de TODO list.

----------


## Funkmaster

misschien een beetje mugge(n)ziften dat ik nu doe, maar ik vind de incoontjes die aanduiden of een forum nieuwe posts heeft nogal onduidelijk overkomen... Het kleur verschilt wel, maar ik vind het minder duidelijk dan vorig forum...

Maar aan de andere kant: vBForum is de max  :Smile:

----------


## DJ.T

Waarom moet ik eerst in een topic bij een post op ''SR'' klikken, voordat ik iets kan typen bij Snel Reageren?
Vervolgens moet ik weer op de knop ''Snel reageren'' drukken voordat de post geplaatst wordt. Moet snel reageren nu niet veranderen in: Minder snel reageren?
Even zonder dollen: Vanwaar de gedachte om eerst op die ''SR'' knop te rossen?
De makkelijkheid van de Snel reageren optie was juist dat je even snel wat kon typen en op verzenden kon klikken..

----------


## admin

> misschien een beetje mugge(n)ziften dat ik nu doe, maar ik vind de incoontjes die aanduiden of een forum nieuwe posts heeft nogal onduidelijk overkomen... Het kleur verschilt wel, maar ik vind het minder duidelijk dan vorig forum...
> 
> Maar aan de andere kant: vBForum is de max



 
Gaat op de TODO list. Ben het met je eens. VB was idd voor ons de beste keuze.

----------


## admin

> Waarom moet ik eerst in een topic bij een post op ''SR'' klikken, voordat ik iets kan typen bij Snel Reageren?
> Vervolgens moet ik weer op de knop ''Snel reageren'' drukken voordat de post geplaatst wordt. Moet snel reageren nu niet veranderen in: Minder snel reageren?
> Even zonder dollen: Vanwaar de gedachte om eerst op die ''SR'' knop te rossen?
> De makkelijkheid van de Snel reageren optie was juist dat je even snel wat kon typen en op verzenden kon klikken..



 
Gaan we onderzoeken.

----------


## Funkmaster

wat ik wel goed vind aan die SR knop is dat je onmiddelijk naar beneden gaat. Wat echter wel ambetant is, is het feit dat je eerst op zo'n knop geklikt moet hebben eer je kan typen... Moest je direct kunnen typen ook zou het volledig goed zijn neem ik aan...

----------


## MC Party

Vind het nieuwe forum wel erg onoverzichtelijk. Kan mss wennen zijn maar snel leesbaar is anders...

----------


## jaspertje

hallo
waar is het zoek balkje ben hem kwijt :Stick Out Tongue:  

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Funkmaster

in de donkergrijze balk bovenaan, naast oa gebruikerspaneel, FAQ, ledenlijst. En dertussen staat zoeken...

----------


## admin

Of hier: http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/forums/search.php

----------


## berolios

*Is het trouwens mogelijk plaatjes te 're-scalen'?*
Ik houd er nogal van alles in HD te maken, maar dat valt hier vaak wel wat groot uit.

THX !

----------


## admin

> *Is het trouwens mogelijk plaatjes te 're-scalen'?*



Helaas nog niet beschikbaar.

----------


## admin

> Waarom moet ik eerst in een topic bij een post op ''SR'' klikken, voordat ik iets kan typen bij Snel Reageren?
> Vervolgens moet ik weer op de knop ''Snel reageren'' drukken voordat de post geplaatst wordt. Moet snel reageren nu niet veranderen in: Minder snel reageren?
> Even zonder dollen: Vanwaar de gedachte om eerst op die ''SR'' knop te rossen?
> De makkelijkheid van de Snel reageren optie was juist dat je even snel wat kon typen en op verzenden kon klikken..



[FONT=Verdana]Reden is dat de software graag wil weten op welke onderwerp-reactie de SR betrekking heeft.[/FONT]

----------


## Strat

Die layout kan ik wel aan wennen, is in elk geval redelijk strak.

Alleen die pasteltintjes bij de diverse rubrieken, blauw geen nieuwe berichten, groen wel nieuwe berichten, da's niet echt lekker duidelijk.

Zal aan mijn beeldscherm liggen, zal aan mijn ogen liggen, maar kan het slecht onderscheiden.

Eerste indrukken zijn verder best goed.

----------


## DJ.T

Die kleuren lijken in mijn ogen helemaal niet op elkaar, ik denk dat je dan inderdaad echt je scherm even beter in moet stellen. Daar kun je trouwens mooie programmaatjes voor downloaden. Ik denk dat er vast wel iemand hier is die wat voor je in de aanbieding heeft.
Nog even over die SR knop: Dan ben ik wel benieuwd wat er nou handig aan is dat de software weet op welke reactie ik mijn reactie weer basseer.
Als ik namelijk even snel een reactie op een bepaald onderwerp wil geven, druk ik zomaar op een knop, zodat ik ''Snel kan reageren'', vandaar waarschijnlijk ook de naam ''Snel Reageren''.
Is het dan zo dat als ik bij een willekeurige post op die knop heb gedrukt en die post wordt later - om welke reden dan ook - verwijderd, gaat mijn reactie dan mee of snapt de software het niet meer?
Misschien een idee om dat eens uit te testen, wat er dan gebeurd? Of is dit al bekend?
Ik zie zelf de logica er niet van in, maar dat komt dan vast weer doordat ik van programmeren de ballen verstand heb [:P]

----------


## berolios

Is het ook mogelijk een foto aan je profiel toe te voegen? Zoja, hoe?

Thanks!

----------


## axs

> Is het ook mogelijk een foto aan je profiel toe te voegen? Zoja, hoe?
> 
> Thanks!



Die optie staat momenteel uit... gelukkig maar  :Wink:

----------


## Funkmaster

hmm, dit antwoord komt mij bekend voor  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wel jammer dat de avatars uitgeschakeld zijn...

----------


## DJ.T

Een foto in je profiel is wat anders dan een avater he jongens!
Een foto in het profiel hadden we op het vorige forum ook gewoon.

----------


## Funkmaster

mijn eerste zin ging over de fotos... De tweede ging over iets anders: namelijk dat het jammer is dat de avatars uitgeschakeld zijn. Dit was misschien niet echt duidelijk.

----------


## Radar

Ook als moderator is het even wennen geweest ondanks dat we een
poosje hebben kunnen oefenen.
Wat ik mis is m'n "sart-pagina".
Browser opende netjes met alle nieuwe berichten, gesorteerd op forum sinds mijn laatste bezoek en het 3e beeldscherm wat hier staat ververste ook om de vijf minuten zodat ik snel kon ingrijpen als het nodig was.
Verder is er puik werk geleverdt, petje (of beter gezegt ijsmuts gezien de temperaturen) af  voor de admin.

----------


## moderator

Wij blijven een avatar vrij forum, ze voegen niets toe aan het forum.

----------


## Roeltej

> Wij blijven een avatar vrij forum, ze voegen niets toe aan het forum.



staan plaatjes in de 'handtekeningen' (kom ff niet op naam van die krengen) ook uit ?
anders krijg je daar dadelijk ook hele disco in...

----------


## tomv

Wat mij opvalt is dat wanneer je naar een website gaat van iemand dat die website dan in het huidige venster opent. Het lijkt mij makkelijker wanneer dit in een blank page opent.

Voor de rest netjes gedaan!!

----------


## DJ_matthias

mm, er zijn al berichten gepost over de kleurtjes bij nieuwe en oude berichten, maar die vind ik blijkbaar niet meer... maar nu zag ik daarstrax dat het met gekleurde bolletjes was, dit was zeer duidelijk bij mij; maar nu is het weer met de oude logotjes?
ik vond de bolletjes tog net iets duidelijker. komen ze nog terug?

greetzzzz

----------


## admin

Bij deze geregeld DJ matthias

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Bij deze geregeld DJ matthias



huh?
ik zie nog altijd de logotjes hoor ==>  
mss heb jij andere logotjes voor :Confused: 
greetzzzzz

----------


## admin

Deze bolletjes staan alleen op: http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/forums/index.php

Het zou zo kunnen zijn dat je de browser even moet verversen/refresh

----------

